# The Humble WB Games Bundle



## raulpica (Nov 5, 2013)

So, guys. Are your wallets ready? Because ANOTHER awesome Bundle is out!




 
Includes:
*Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY*
*F.E.A.R. 2*
*F.E.A.R. 3*
*Lord of the Rings: Battle in the North*

And if you pay more than the average you also get:
*Batman: Arkham City GOTY*
*Scribblenauts: Unlimited*

As always, you can pay as much as you want, but you can unlock the extras only if you pay more than the current average.
Already have some of the games in there? Fret not, since Humble Bundle has added a new option to *GIFT* to a friend the games you already own!

Want to grab it?
Just go at the Humble Bundle's website:
 Humble Bundle


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 5, 2013)

got it


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 5, 2013)

Always meant to play Arkham City/Asylum.
Guess now is my chance.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Always meant to play Arkham City/Asylum.
> Guess now is my chance.


 
lol same here. 
Super awesome deal. Donated $25 for this one.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bruce Wayne. lol


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 5, 2013)

Damn, ever since the THQ bundle it has become a thing for publishers to have non-indie bundles, and I love it. This is a great deal.
Personally I am not interested in most of these games but I do love LOTR and Scribblenauts is always fun. I already own Scribblenauts Unlimited, must've gotten it in a Steam sale, so I'm just gonna get the other games for $1.
Or maybe I should get Batman just so I can try it out.



EyeZ said:


> Great bundle, Lord of the Rings is the only game i don't have, so i'll give it a miss.


LOTR costs €20 on Steam so it might still be worth getting this bundle.


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 5, 2013)

Great bundle, Lord of the Rings is the only game i don't have, so i'll give it a miss.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 5, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Bruce Wayne. lol


 
LOL thats hilarious


----------



## Flame (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks for the head up, whole it is nice and cheap raulpica.


----------



## Mario92 (Nov 5, 2013)

It's weird that it says "Keys are for personal use only" then there's gift package right next to code redeeming which lets you share games for friends.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 5, 2013)

Mario92 said:


> It's weird that it says "Keys are for personal use only" then there's gift package right next to code redeeming which lets you share games for friends.


The last Bundle only let you get the keys for yourself, since they tried to crack down on key resellers (in fact, it doesn't give you a key anymore), but they got a severe backlash for it (and I was one of those complaining, both by email and on their social pages) and it seems that they've implemented a GIFT option at the last minute.


----------



## EyeZ (Nov 5, 2013)

Mario92 said:


> It's weird that it says "Keys are for personal use only" then there's gift package right next to code redeeming which lets you share games for friends.


 
You need to log into Steam now before you can redeem the keys, so you don't actually receive the keys, Humble Bundle redeems them for you.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 5, 2013)

I kinda like the new redemption method (now that they added gifting). It's much easier/quicker and it's not that bad sending a game or two to a friend.
Usually I have half the games in a bundle so I give away the others, so yeah no gifting was a horrid idea. Glad it died quick.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Nov 5, 2013)

too bad I already bought both Batman Goty on Batman Weekends (it was $12.48)

about gifting... it's weird and probably would take a massive time to distribute game Gift, if there's only 1-2 it's fast, but let just say 10k people?
what so different about key/gift anyway? both still can be sold if those buyers are want to sell it anyway.
the same method, add and gift.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmm...a bit unfortunate that they're giving FEAR 2 and 3, but not the first.

...but I _REALLY_ can't complain. 2 Batman games in itself is well worth the price, and I'm kind of interested in how scribblenauts actually plays as well.


----------



## Issac (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm having trouble redeeming. I've connected the right account and everything... but games don't show up. They say in their FAQ that this is to make it even faster for the user... but to me it seems slower. Great bundle though!

EDIT: Now they appeared. So there's no trouble, just slower


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2013)

Steam only? Guess I will be passing.
Would have liked the games though.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 5, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Hmm...a bit unfortunate that they're giving FEAR 2 and 3, but not the first.
> 
> ...but I _REALLY_ can't complain. 2 Batman games in itself is well worth the price, and I'm kind of interested in how scribblenauts actually plays as well.


 
F.E.A.R 1 wasn't published by WB, which is why. 

But yeah, didn't end up getting the extra games ($1.72 in my Paypal ftw  ) but Arkham Asylum and the F.E.A.R games were nice


----------



## Silverthorn (Nov 5, 2013)

A nice bundle! I've wanted to buy Arkham City for a long as I really enjoyed the first one.
I liked the old system better though, it's more complicated to gift steam keys of games you already have now.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dam, paid $5 for scribblenaunts during the summer sale
you got me again gaben


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 5, 2013)

This is awesome. I already have Arkham City and Arkham Asylum, thought I dont think I have the GOTY edition for Arkham City, but I do have the single player DLC.

Also, F.E.A.R  just wish Fear 1 was in there.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 5, 2013)

Luckily i got fear 1 and the expansions in some previous sale, and i didnt have any of the other games either. Can't compete with Bruce Wayne up there, but they got my ten bucks.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2013)

raulpica said:


> *F.E.A.R. 2*
> *F.E.A.R. 3*


 
A shame they didn't include the first one - then it would've been the sum of all F.E.A.R.s!

..

What? I donated to charity, I've earned it.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 5, 2013)

FEAR 3 https://www.humblebundle.com/downloads?key=7ZAaxf87vCeADyks

ANOTHER FEAR 3 https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=Uw6e65ZK42GApHvx

FEAR 2 https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=RqGuxBGdDTrMS8Ak

BATMAN ASYLUM https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=Pvz3bp3yDBc58y3w

have fun.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 5, 2013)

On the off chance that somebody is feeling generous and already has Arkham City on their account, I'll be beating whatever the average is when I get paid on the 15th, but if I can go the route that doesn't get me Scribblenauts (since I really don't care about it), that'd be cool. Otherwise, like I said, I'll just beat the average on the 15th anyway and end up with a copy of Scribblenauts that I'll never play.

Edit: Scratch that. I just remembered that they pretty much always add more "beat-the-average" games, so I'll just beat the average on the 15th and call it good.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2013)

VERY sweet deal, good God. So much good games, excellent price. These games are made for the Steam box too (especially the Batmans)


----------



## NEO117 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone feeling like trading for Batman AA? Anything will do really. It's just that I already own that game and I wouldn't want to get zip for it but I don't want to be a douche and sell it either.


----------



## Mythrix (Nov 6, 2013)

I already have both Batman games on Xbox, but now I can play it on my PC with nVidia 3D Vision! If I ever get time to replay games I've already played. Glad to get the other games in any case, don't have any of them, and I've been wanting to try out FEAR (too bad 1 isn't included, but I guess 1 was not published by WB).



NEO117 said:


> Anyone feeling like trading for Batman AA? Anything will do really. It's just that I already own that game and I wouldn't want to get zip for it but I don't want to be a douche and sell it either.


 
I'm not sure if you can trade Humble Bundle games anymore, because the new system adds your games directly to your Steam account from the Humble Bundle page. I'm pretty sure the rules stated that you were never actually allowed to trade any of your HB games when you're not buying the bundle as a gift... This never bothered me since oftentimes you can (choose to) pay even less than you would've needed to pay for even one of the games, so you're not exactly "losing" any money.
Oh never mind, I see now that you can gift individual games yeah. 

I for one love the new system because it saves me the trouble of copying one and one code and clicking through the activation dialog for each of them!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 6, 2013)

Bought it just for Scribblenauts


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 6, 2013)

So are these Steam games or not? There's no Steam symbol like before over each game.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Nov 6, 2013)

Hmmm for once a bundle where almost every game in it is pretty decent. I would say every game is good but I know absolutely nothing about that Lord of the Rings game.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 6, 2013)

SpaceJump said:


> So are these Steam games or not? There's no Steam symbol like before over each game.


 
All games are available via Steam only.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 6, 2013)

Got this and my friend will be buying it too.
We'll be playing F3AR coop. I love games with cooperative multiplayer and the only good one we can play online is Borderlands 2.
Also played Batman AA(pirated BTW) but never finished it.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bought. I like the upgrade steam and bundle now have. A few clicks with log into steam and games are instantly activated on steam. No longer need to copy and paste codes into activation option.


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 6, 2013)

I think we should front page more than just big publisher bundles and help the little guys out.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 6, 2013)

If anybody has a spare Scribblenauts Unlimmited for sharing with me, it's the only game from the package i don't have already 
and to be honest, i have nothing to trade for it 

Thanks anyway


----------



## salnaruto2 (Nov 6, 2013)

Man, this is awesome.
I got six games for that amount.

Other companies should do this kind of events.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2013)

salnaruto2 said:


> Man, this is awesome.
> I got six games for that amount.
> 
> Other companies should do this kind of events.


 

...You're new to this whole "Humble Bundle" concept, aren't you?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Nov 6, 2013)

Didnt bother with this one since I own the Batmans and Fear games... Though I did grab this one: http://groupees.com/bmx Electronic Super Joy is quite awesome and I am having fun with Last Knight too (game is greenlit as soon as it gets on the steam store keys will be given to bundle owners)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been waiting a long while to get Batman, I guess there's no better time than now


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 7, 2013)

salnaruto2 said:


> Man, this is awesome.
> I got six games for that amount.
> 
> Other companies should do this kind of events.


 
EA, THQ, Frozenbyte, Double Fine...


----------



## raulpica (Nov 7, 2013)

JinTrigger said:


> I think we should front page more than just big publisher bundles and help the little guys out.


I've frontpaged this because I was the one making the article and I've followed the formatting guides. As long as the news is nicely formatted, I'll put 'em on the frontpage. Problem is, not a lot of people actually care about proper formatting in the USN


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 7, 2013)

Seen as there is more to this model than humble bundles now (and even there as they do not always appeal we occasionally skip them) is it worth having a weekly roundup of all sorts of these bundles? Probably worth scheduling it to match with the humble stuff but include everything like it.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 7, 2013)

This site seems to keep up to date with the latest bundles - http://www.indiegamebundles.com/category/active/

A good starting point for anyone wanting to create further nicely formatted news posts.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 7, 2013)

Paid $5 for all 6 games in the hopes that one day I will own a computer capable of running the Batman games...always wanted to play them, but never bought them as my laptop is not suitable for intensive gaming. Don't think I'll ever have the option of getting them both for $5, with 4 other games thrown in though, so bought them now.


----------



## zachtheninja (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll probably get it for the first Arkham game (that I missed), but...
does anyone else have a problem with these publisher based "humble bundles"?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 7, 2013)

zachtheninja said:


> does anyone else have a problem with these publisher based "humble bundles"?



Several people have expressed such a sentiment at various points in time. Personally I find it similar to those that have issues with "big companies" using the crowdfunding/kickstarter model in that I really do not get it and when queried I all get back is some vaguely anti corporate drivel.

Also thanks for the link Depravo, I am not a great fan of their site design/navigation (or more accurately the need to use it) but at least the data is all there.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2013)

zachtheninja said:


> I'll probably get it for the first Arkham game (that I missed), but...
> does anyone else have a problem with these publisher based "humble bundles"?


 

Yeah, I hate it when companies support charity and offer great discounts to their customers. It's fucking bullshit, they can't be doing that.


----------



## zachtheninja (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry if I make it sound as though i hate charity,
but I thought the original purpose of the humble bundle was to promote small devs who may not be able to afford a massive pr campaign.
If a company wants to have a sale, and give the profits to charity, good for them. But why do EA and WB feel an obligation to use the humble bundle brand? Surely they are capable of managing and promoting a charity campaign themselves?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 7, 2013)

zachtheninja said:


> Sorry if I make it sound as though i hate charity,
> but I thought the original purpose of the humble bundle was to promote small devs who may not be able to afford a massive pr campaign.
> If a company wants to have a sale, and give the profits to charity, good for them. But why does EA and WB have to use the humble bundle brand? Surly they are capable of managing and promoting a charity campaign themselves?


 

But aren't they also helping the Humble Bundle site by getting many people to buy these bundles and paying for the bandwidth? One hand washes the other?


----------



## zachtheninja (Nov 7, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> But aren't they also helping the Humble Bundle site by getting many people to buy these bundles and paying for the bandwidth? One hand washes the other?


But how many people are donating to charity vs. donating to humble bundle?
Wouldn't most people donate to charity, since that is the purpose of the bundle?
And if more people are donating to the humble bundle group than are donating to charity, doesn't that invalidate the whole purpose of the bundle being a charity bundle?

I agree that it does promote the humble bundle service, but it also creates an expectancy in the uninformed consumer that humble bundle is just a place to get AAA games for cheap.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 7, 2013)

zachtheninja said:


> Sorry if I make it sound as though i hate charity,
> but I thought the original purpose of the humble bundle was to promote small devs who may not be able to afford a massive pr campaign.


 
Humble Bundle's a nice promotional tool, sure, but charity has always been the central purpose.



zachtheninja said:


> If a company wants to have a sale, and give the profits to charity, good for them. But why does EA and WB have to use the humble bundle brand? Surly they are capable of managing and promoting a charity campaign themselves?


 
Because...
A) Humble Bundle is a trusted, respected name.
B) Big publishers using Humble Bundle is as much promotion for Humble Bundle as it is for the publishers. Look at EA's Origin bundle; that got HB their biggest total yet. The more popular Humble Bundle is, the more developers will be happy to coordinate with them. Everyone wins.

It's not like Humble Bundle has abandoned the Indie scene; quite the opposite, actually. Hell, now they usually offer two different bundles at a time. Indies still get their promotional boost, big publishers get some goodwill, charities get some money, customers get ludicrously good deals, and Humble Bundle earns a little tip along the way. There are no losers here.


----------



## zachtheninja (Nov 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> There are no losers here.


I coincide victory to Gahars. May his eloquence and skill with puns never cease.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 7, 2013)

zachtheninja said:


> But how many people are donating to charity vs. donating to humble bundle?
> Wouldn't most people donate to charity, since that is the purpose of the bundle?
> And if more people are donating to the humble bundle group than are donating to charity, doesn't that invalidate the whole purpose of the bundle being a charity bundle?
> 
> I agree that it does promote the humble bundle service, but it also creates an expectancy in the uninformed consumer that humble bundle is just a place to get AAA games for cheap.


 

I always try to split the share equally for devs, charity and the HB service.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 7, 2013)

zachtheninja said:


> But how many people are donating to charity vs. donating to humble bundle?
> Wouldn't most people donate to charity, since that is the purpose of the bundle?
> And if more people are donating to the humble bundle group than are donating to charity, doesn't that invalidate the whole purpose of the bundle being a charity bundle?
> 
> I agree that it does promote the humble bundle service, but it also creates an expectancy in the uninformed consumer that humble bundle is just a place to get AAA games for cheap.


 
A lot of people donate to charity through the bundle. But guess what, the Humble Bundle needs profits to keep getting bundles so they can keep getting games so people keep donating to charity.


----------



## Mario92 (Nov 7, 2013)

Considering everyone thinks it's shame they didn't include first F.E.A.R. seems like it was intentional so everybody would go actually buy that one 


FAST6191 said:


> Steam only? Guess I will be passing.
> 
> Would have liked the games though.


Usually I see people complaining other way around. "If it ain't on steam then it's same just to pirate it, right?" is usual pharse even if it's not true.. 
Money goes to charity and it's still AAA-titles we are talking so it would be highly unusual if there weren't any kind of DRM at all. 


SifJar said:


> Paid $5 for all 6 games in the hopes that one day I will own a computer capable of running the Batman games...always wanted to play them, but never bought them as my laptop is not suitable for intensive gaming. Don't think I'll ever have the option of getting them both for $5, with 4 other games thrown in though, so bought them now.


Arkham Asylum requires what - Pentium 4, Windows XP, 1gb RAM, 256mb GPU and under 10gb of storage. I think years old laptops could handle it and now GFWL ain't there anymore to slow things down 
http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-games/batman-arkham-asylum/system-requirements 

$5 sounds a bit cheap. C'mon people get that avarage price up!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2013)

Mario92 said:


> Usually I see people complaining other way around. "If it ain't on steam then it's same just to pirate it, right?" is usual pharse even if it's not true..
> Money goes to charity and it's still AAA-titles we are talking so it would be highly unusual if there weren't any kind of DRM at all.


I can well believe that but I can not say I have seen it, if I ever see a lack of steam complaint it is usually more that it will not count to steam game achievements (or some nonsense like it) or be available as easily in the steam frontend (my mouse clicks on the start bar just as easily).
I always thought the charity thing was optional too, I certainly always slung the slider fully towards the devs.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 8, 2013)

Mario92 said:


> Arkham Asylum requires what - Pentium 4, Windows XP, 1gb RAM, 256mb GPU and under 10gb of storage. I think years old laptops could handle it and now GFWL ain't there anymore to slow things down
> http://www.geforce.com/games-applications/pc-games/batman-arkham-asylum/system-requirements
> 
> $5 sounds a bit cheap. C'mon people get that avarage price up!


Hmm, well maybe it will run. It's downloading anyway, to see if it does or not. I saw "3GHz" and thought "no", but I guess that's single core. I can never figure out if my processor is good enough for games or not (stuff like the "megahertz myth" put me off comparisons of clock speeds, and I couldn't really be bothered checking bench marks of the listed processor for every game I want to play and trying to figure out if my processor is faster or not), and I generally assume that my graphics card (a crappy "mobile" graphics card) isn't good enough. 

As for being cheap; I basically went for just above the average at the time I purchased, mainly because I didn't want to pay over the odds for games I assumed I couldn't even enjoy right now. Plus I am kinda a cheap individual.


----------



## Mario92 (Nov 8, 2013)

SifJar said:


> Hmm, well maybe it will run. It's downloading anyway, to see if it does or not. I saw "3GHz" and thought "no", but I guess that's single core. I can never figure out if my processor is good enough for games or not (stuff like the "megahertz myth" put me off comparisons of clock speeds, and I couldn't really be bothered checking bench marks of the listed processor for every game I want to play and trying to figure out if my processor is faster or not), and I generally assume that my graphics card (a crappy "mobile" graphics card) isn't good enough.
> 
> As for being cheap; I basically went for just above the average at the time I purchased, mainly because I didn't want to pay over the odds for games I assumed I couldn't even enjoy right now. Plus I am kinda a cheap individual.


http://systemrequirementslab.com/cyri 

Prosessors aren't even used in games that much and you can find tests that otherwise identical hardware with just differend prosessor usually varies 1-5fps for game. Of course older and mobile results vary. What matters the most is GPU so if your laptop has Intel Graphics then it may not work so great. But nothing should explode and if game's running slow just turn resolution and settings down and get console experience.

They seem to have removed benchmark when they converted those games to steamworks but my Asulym seems to run everything maxed out ~100fps. This includes PhysX to max which is insane resource hog and setting menu actually suggest getting second GPU just for it


----------



## emmanu888 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey 5 bucks for 6 games ? Can't beat that.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 13, 2013)

More game are added to the bundle!




```
F.E.A.R. x2            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=e2u2yfsdHPnnRC3z                            |            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=5cT43zZd2FBNwEVA
Guardians of Middle-Earth x2            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=uYnTXkq5YMPxDNer            |            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=Na3VbvUVVdn6BCks
Guardians of Middle-Earth DLC X2            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=YpfPtq3HkxSxsq8r        |            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=MrRPPbpxY5XAq2CS
Gotham City Imposters x2            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=ByDNyMYxnhZ5x2vV                |            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=uxxCUwSZrq6RchTZ
Batman Arkham Origins DLC X2            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=6BFYan85zdmCsY2m            |            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=A8MqV27AXXYzdtfD
Mortal Kombat Kollection X2            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=8uyD7wdbxFxeeMV2            |            https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=v4EUBkqAzUk6msCS
```
 


Will update this post once Lord of the Rings Online keys are added.

Edit: Lord of the Rings Online keys are ... online!!!


```
2 links: https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=SNnpuCh4Y36c86hu      |      https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=83ytW6K2a5SdTRck
```


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 13, 2013)

B-Blue said:


> More game are added to the bundle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice. And if you already bought the bundle and claimed the bundle page, you do infact do get the newly added games as long as you donated more then the average price when u donated.

Kind of sucks to own the BAO DLC w/o the game. Oh well. I'm sure it will eventually be for sale by steam at some point.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 13, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Nice. And if you already bought the bundle and claimed the bundle page, you do infact do get the newly added games as long as you donated more then the average price when u donated.
> 
> Kind of sucks to own the BAO DLC w/o the game. Oh well. I'm sure it will eventually be for sale by steam at some point.


Just wait for the winter Steam sale. Odds are, you'll probably be able to pick it up for at least half off at some point during the sale. Worst comes to worst, there's always next years summer sale.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 16, 2013)

Updated my post with LOTRO links!


----------

